
Should we call them “Reset event”? - erikpukinskis
A possible name for the pending radical simplifications of a bunch of economies. Software libraries reset to 1&#x2F;100 of the surface area. (webpack -&gt; ??) Banks reset to 1&#x2F;100 of the revenue. (Coinbase vs Citibank) Etc. People use the word &quot;singularity&quot; but I wonder if a better word for this is a &quot;reset event&quot;.<p>Other examples: preppers, various religious end-of-days types, the Trump people... all talking about some kind of reset event.
======
eesmith
"Reset" usually implies a return to a previous state or a zero state or a
correct state.

None of those apply, except that some people _want_ such a catastrophic event
to occur, so might consider it a 'correct state'.

Similarity, I think it would be wrong to characterize the Cretaceous–Paleogene
extinction event as a "reset".

What's wrong with "a catastrophic event"?

I think the "singularity" you refer to is the one described at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity)
, most broadly interpreted as "Some writers use "the singularity" in a broader
way to refer to any radical changes in our society brought about by new
technologies such as molecular nanotechnology"

I don't see how it can be applied to 'religious end-of-days types' or 'Trump
people'.

